# Love my new Betta!



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I must say whoever told me to get a betta on here..THANKS! I have had so much fun this last week. He's like a little dog hehe. His name is Chip, because he had quite a chip on his shoulder at the pet store over the other bettas near him, so it stuck. He's so entertaining really, and he looks beautiful when I give him mirror playtime  But anyway, I am really glad I got him!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I haven't taken a picture yet but I will tonight and post it. He's a blue one w/ a little reddish/purple coloring. He's beautiful!
Oh yeah and I woke up this morning to a bubble nest I am so excited hehe. Just the other day I said I wished mine would do it, and he did! I'm not gonna breed him but its really cute hehe I wish I could have caught him in the act of making it, but its still really neat!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

K we're waiting for that 
Chip? Like the nextdoor dog! Ha ha he's black and quite timid. It was real cool when I saw him greeting a long lost friend (well she's been away for long then back) the dog stared at first and 1 1/2 second later he happily greeted the person 
Ok, back on bettas... he he


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Yeah Chip is pretty silly for a fish, but he is a hilarious fish hehe  If I put up a mirror for a while, and let him display he gets so worked up when I take it away. It reminds me of a dog wagging around wanting treats lol  I love this fish! So glad I got him. I love my discus but this little guy is probably the most fun thing I've ever had!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

No this's cool... people're wondering why I named one of my betta "fish_doc" :-|


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Here is a picture of chip! I posted a thread about him also!
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/0201011200004.jpg


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> he looks exactly like mine. only mine is just a little bluer. mine is Bubbleio. Chip, that is so adorable. (i'm calling a fighting fish adorable, hope he doesn't come to get me, lol)


I like your bettas name too, sounds like Galileo right? Thats really cute!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Noone likes my betta's names  lol jk... well ya cool pic!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Whats his name?


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

LOL thats hilarious!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ok guys heres a mission for ya. that is if you want! its called name fishfreaks betta haha. if you dun wanna thats cool, but i can guarantee you his name will be corny because i dont do well at fish names. :lol:


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> I KNOW. lol. max is a geek!ha ha JK. btw. I'M ALMOST AT 1,000 posts. isn't that sad? i have no life


Nah I have my own forum and a few others I frequent, and I'm over 10,000 in some LOL, but I stay up really late at night w/ nothing to do(although I guess I could study more but NAH) hehe, I hardly sleep so forums it is!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> ok guys heres a mission for ya. that is if you want! its called name fishfreaks betta haha. if you dun wanna thats cool, but i can guarantee you his name will be corny because i dont do well at fish names. :lol:


Well here's a few choices:
Seymour
Hadley
Murray
Wilson

These sound like old cranky men hehe  Plus wilson reminds me of tom hanks being alone on the island talking to that soccer ball lol, and since a betta is alone it made me think of that hehe  Good luck!


----------



## Stephie (Jul 19, 2005)

Betty? Betty the Betta, can't get a cornier name than that!

Cornier... that word brings... erm... _images_ to my head... ee...

Anyhow, these are my pet's names, so yah--

Kahlua
Butter
Pearl
Cornflake (she's a cornSNake, so I named her cornFLake!)
Marigold
Orion
Mia
Woe
Joey
Silk

Last 4 are my fish.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

merlion (pronounced MER-lee-on)
turk (dont ask)
sky (" " ")


max: i like your bettas names! i actually have named one of my bettas aqua, a while ago!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya Lydia... my betta's color really caught my eyes  so we named him so on the way home.


----------

